
Procedural cities from the Mandalay fractal - mdlincoln
http://www.creativeapplications.net/javascript-2/the-imaginary-kingdom-of-aurullia/
======
willvarfar
Absolutely gorgeous! :D

A while back it occurred to me that its easy to combine distance-estimated
(DE) fractal rendering with conventional 3D models.

Imagine how cool it would be flying around this kind of alien-city-scape in
real-time in your browser, shooting at monsters!

I found that right now, only simple tunnels render at good-enough speed to be
combined with classic 3D models and DE-based collision detection. My Ludum
Dare game entry based on it:

[http://williame.github.io/LD/33/index.html](http://williame.github.io/LD/33/index.html)

The future will bring fast-enough fractal rendering! :D

EDIT to add: well worth looking at:
[http://www.shadertoy.com](http://www.shadertoy.com) and
[http://www.fractalforums.com/images-showcase-(rate-my-
fracta...](http://www.fractalforums.com/images-showcase-\(rate-my-fractal\)/)

~~~
throwupper247
For a game you could precalc the collision boxes as polygons or whatever your
models use.

------
smoorman1024
An instance of Fractal Lab you can play with:

[http://hirnsohle.de/test/fractalLab/](http://hirnsohle.de/test/fractalLab/)

------
hcrisp
More impressive fractal landscapes using Fragmentarium
here:[https://www.flickr.com/photos/syntopia/favorites](https://www.flickr.com/photos/syntopia/favorites)

------
neppo
When I saw these, the alien city from "Rendezvous with Rama" immediately came
into my head.

------
vosper
These are really beautiful. Has anyone here ever delved into creating fractals
with the various tools that are out there?

I don't have a strong math background, but I've always thought these things
are wonderful. I'd be interested in creating my own, but I don't really know
where to start (I don't want to learn the math, or write a renderer; I don't
have the time).

------
TeMPOraL
Beautiful. Ah, the cities we wish we would have :).

I wonder though what's the state of the art for generating real-looking
Western cities - i.e. the unplanned mess we live in. Some fractal base and
then random outgrowths maybe?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Well, there's this:
[http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=3301](http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=3301)

And there's another project that I can't seem to find right now, lost in my
bookmarks or RSS feeds.

------
anc84
Direct link to just the images (warning, disturbing scrolling behaviour):
[http://sub.blue/aurullia](http://sub.blue/aurullia)

------
gedy
Oh this is beautiful, nice work. Many (wow 12 already) years ago I did
something related with iterated function systems and custom code. It was
extremely tedious however, and used POV-Ray as renderer:

[https://vimeo.com/105317159](https://vimeo.com/105317159)

Again, lovely work.

------
SixSigma
This video from Mandelbulb Maniacs popped up on my facebook today.

[https://www.facebook.com/Atomicat/videos/10156387634450402/](https://www.facebook.com/Atomicat/videos/10156387634450402/)

------
nekopa
I wonder if this is how we will eventually create cities using nanobots. Give
them a finely tuned fractal formula, and let them go.

Who says grey goo has to be goo?

~~~
sp332
But after a nanobot fails, it just become dust that casually slides through
your cell walls.

------
IanCal
The link has a trailing slash on for me, which results in a 403, removing the
trailing slash works.

Gorgeous work.

------
douche
Cool. Has kind of an H.R. Geiger vibe to it.

